# Carpenter work Alberta



## Thoriceland (Aug 26, 2012)

How is it that Alberta construction company's are every week looking for new carpenters, but when i send my CV, i will never get any answer. I have over 20 years experience as a master carpenter forman, in various project's.

I need help, i live in Iceland and the icelandic society went over the cliff 2008.

Can someone tell me the secret to cet some carpenter work in Alberta.
I have study the regulations regarding foreigner work force.
thank you for your time.


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

Depending on your immigration status, you may need to get a construction company to sponsor you to come into Canada to work. That being said, in Alberta there are numerous construction jobs of all kinds. You will probably have to contact some of these construction firms directly to find out if they are able to bring in construction workers from another country or sponsor them to work in Canada.

Here are some job sites to check out. Most of these sites will provide you with specific company information on the company which is posting the position...

Find Jobs. Build a Better Career. Find Your Calling. | Monster.ca (search for "Construction" in "Edmonton" or "Calgary" or "Alberta")

Search Jobs in Canada. Find a New Career. Get Employed. | Workopolis (same thing as above)

Edmonton Area construction, contractor & trade jobs: Electricians, landscapers, plumbers, subcontractors, renovators, carpenter jobs / work on Kijiji.ca (you can also search under Calgary (calgary.kijiji.ca) or other locations in Alberta.

Hope this gets you started.


----------



## bercol31 (Jan 26, 2013)

Hey Thor,i seen your question and am in the same boat myself,i was just wondering if you have the time could you let me know how you got on with searching for that elusive employer...
regards 
an irishman


----------



## RebeccaFuchs (Mar 22, 2014)

In the past I also face this kind of problem but opportunities are around us we just need to focus on them. There are many construction companies where you apply and get job. I suggest you a website form where I also found job. There is the website Carpenter Job Description, Duties and Responsibilities - CareerStair . I hope this will help you to find good job.


----------



## horse (May 13, 2013)

if your from ireland and have a fetec level 6 that is now reconised in Alberta you can contact alberta aprentice and training and get more info , i have been looking about getting into Canada for a while now and Saskatchewan looks a lot easier to get into


----------

